# 90

## 1

90  ,  ,    ?
  10-15 ,  . 
    ?

----------

3

----------

15  2007*. N*9
"             "


*III.            * 
20.  ,     ,         ,     ,     ,       ,   ,   6  20  .
 ,     *   ,   3             .
 ,     ,   7       *      .
21.                                ( -   ).
22.                       .
23.             :
)  ,    :
, , ;
 ();
   ;
;
   (, ,  ,  ) ,    ;
   ,     ()   ;
 ;
;
    ;
    ;
  ;
  ;
)   ,     :
, , ;
   (, ,  ,  ) ,  ;
  .
24.       ,      ,   ""  23  ,   :
) , ,    ;
)    (, ,  ,  ) ,     ;
)      ;
)  ;
)   ;
)    .
25.                   ,   ,   ,      .
26.            ,    ,   (       )  ()         (         ).
27.           ,            .
               .      ,     .
            2 , 1           1 .
28. ,                ,   ,   .
     ,  ()      ,   ,    ,           -     .
29.                 3  22                :
)  ,    ;
) ,   ,        ;
)  ,      (     ),     ;
)    (       ).
30.             4  22                             :
)  ,    ;
)    ;
)  ,      (     ),     .
31.     ,           ,          ( -    ),                          ,        -               .
32.                ,     ,      ,    "       ".
              ,        ,               .
33.          ,          ,          ,                    ,         .
34.        3                                         .

.       ,      14  2007*. N*94

35. ,            13  ,          ,     ,      .
36.                    ,      ,                      .            ,    .
                         ,      .
                  3                  .
37.            :
)       -        ;
)       -        ;
)                 ,    ,        -                     ,    ,       .
38.           ,   ""  37  ,          .
39.               2                                   .
40.   ,   37  ,          3                              .
,   ""  37  ,  ,        .
41.                             .
42.      ,   1 - 9  12  1  9  ,       ,   3  4  22  ,    3            ,                 .
                  .
        ,     ,                    .
43.  ,    9  22  ,                      .

----------

?     .     ,   .                (2000.),        (5000.)  ,   9  2009.        -    3-  .   ?

----------


## Mary Summer

,             ,       ,   ,        . 

       ,    ,     3-  ,    .                            ,  30  2004 . (      16  1997 .).  ,               90 .       ,        .

,      ,           ,        .                    .

  90  .          ,           .        ,              .  ,         ,           ,    ,    .     ,        ,       .      ,     ;      ,     .

     ,        ,      90 .     ,       - .         ,              ,     .              .           90      ,   (  ,   ),       .

      ,        ,   . 

 .      ,        .    ,        ,        ,   .

----------

> ,             ,       ,   ,        .


     -     -   ,  .

 ,   "       "  109- -     , .   - 3     .   3 . - . 18.8   ( 2  5.). "  2004." -          2004.

,     .

----------


## .

> "  2004." -          2004.


 ? -       18.11.2004 N 140-
"                        16  1997 "

----------

> ? -       18.11.2004 N 140-
> "                        16  1997 "


.  


> 2004.     .
>   2007    .   ,     (        )..


 - ::


> 18  2004  N 140-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  16  1997 .
> 
>      ,    ,
> ...


[b]  ,  "             " -    " -     ,                                 .

.,   .18.8.    "  (     ,      ".

   ,       1   -   , ,  ...

----------


## .

,    ,  "  2004." -          2004.    -    ,

----------

> 


,  -    .      "",     .18.8.    "    ,      ".
 - .

----------

,

----------

(     )  .1   "                     ,       90          ,           ,       ."      " "

----------

? (  3 )

----------

90

----------

-   .    -    - --     3000

----------


## Gamil

, :

_26  2010  

...
     ,          ,             
          ,    ,   30       . 
               90    ,           ,       ._

http://www.fms.gov.ru/press/news/new...ase_id=6646473

----------

,   Gamil!

----------

!

----------

.   ,      ,    .     80-. .   ?  .   ,  ,,- .    ???   ,   . ,    .   ..   ?!

----------


## Passer-by

:     90    (    ,   , ,    ).  .     ,      . ,         ,  .     -  .

----------

> :     90    (    ,   , ,    ).  .     ,      . ,         ,  .     -  .


    ?

----------

90    ,           ,       .

----------

,        90 ,   :
1.                
2.            90 
3.        (,  ,   ..),        .

----------

> ,    ,  "  2004." -          2004.    -    ,


  :  ,   ,           (   )        ?   ,      6 ,  - ,           .

----------

6 - -   -            !              -    - -          !

----------


## Guest 000000

,  ,  ,  . 
,  :
"      1                  16  1997      30  2004  ( -)                      ,       90          ,           ,       .

                  15  2007       18  2006   109-            ,        ,           ."

----------

> 90  ,  ,    ?
>   10-15 ,  . 
>     ?


          ?

----------

2004          .      . 90  !

----------

()         -         .
     !      - !             ?     ?
!

----------


## UKR

,           . 90  ?       ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Irusya

> ,


  :Cool: 



> .


 90

----------


## Irusya

90      .
PS:      ?

----------


## qwertyqwerty123

,          90  ?      ,  , .

----------

*qwertyqwerty123*,      .  :Smilie:

----------


## qwertyqwerty123

..     3   ?        ?    )?

----------

*qwertyqwerty123*, ,           . ,    :Smilie:

----------


## qwertyqwerty123

)  :Smilie:

----------

90 ?      ?

----------


## Crysta.1992

Вы завершили несколько хороших точек там. Я сделал поисктемы и нашелбольшинства людей эта точка зрения вашего блога.

----------



----------



----------


## tashkaa

,
,  ,          90 ?
  ?   .

----------

,            ,        ,   ,                  .

----------

!          .         90    ?

----------

,        90 ,    , ?

----------

> ()         -         .
>      !      - !             ?     ?
> !


            .               " "   .                .

----------


## zagrawa

2      ,  2-3 .      .    2010      ,               (         ).        ,            .        ,    90  , ..          90  .       ,     ,       90 ,         .    .         90   ,   ,       ,          ,,

----------


## zagrawa

:     ,      .       ,     ,         ,       .      :         -     (          )

----------

,     ,      ?     ,-   !

----------

!!!      1933  ,    1998  .     ,   .        .         ? !!

----------


## vaz

?
1.     

1.     
2.        ( ).

2.                   .

3.                .

  -   ,    ( -   ),    (   200 ).         .                 .

----------

: 
               90    ,           ,       .

    .      "" " ? ! ?"     -    .  90    -

----------

http://www.fms.gov.ru/treatment/review/list.php?ID=891
           ,      ,            ?
                           16  1997  ( - ).

       1      30  2004                       ,       90          ,           ,       .

  ,                  90      .

  ,           ,              ,      .

        , ,

----------

,           2014         ???

----------

90  90  .    -  .      ( ).      .           ,      3     ?

----------

90\90 ?

----------

4  -  .  -. .

----------

,     -.    ,      ,          ??? :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------

